# Ryobi 790R fuel lines



## Peteg (May 5, 2009)

Hi, I am Pete from Greenville, NC and this is my first post since joining this forum. I came here looking for information on fuel line routing for my Ryobi 790R. My fuel lines dry rotted after a few years of storage. I replaced all lines and primer bulb with parts from Lowes but can't get it to run unless I pump the primer bulb continuously. I ordered a gasket set for the Zama carb and cleaned it with carb cleaner and air pressure but it still will not run unless I keep pumping the bulb. I may have installed the fuel lines incorrectly. If anyone could lead me to a picture of the fuel line routing I would appreciate it.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

In the 2-cycle forum - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=189166


----------



## Peteg (May 5, 2009)

Is the fuel inlet on the bottom of the carb?


----------



## parttime (Apr 18, 2006)

Peteg said:


> Hi, I am Pete from Greenville, NC and this is my first post since joining this forum. I came here looking for information on fuel line routing for my Ryobi 790R. My fuel lines dry rotted after a few years of storage. I replaced all lines and primer bulb with parts from Lowes but can't get it to run unless I pump the primer bulb continuously. I ordered a gasket set for the Zama carb and cleaned it with carb cleaner and air pressure but it still will not run unless I keep pumping the bulb. I may have installed the fuel lines incorrectly. If anyone could lead me to a picture of the fuel line routing I would appreciate it.


Can you tell me how you changed the primer bulb??? I'm getting ready to have to change mine. Thanks.


----------



## Al Bunzel (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi,

some carbys have a strainer inside them and chances are they get blocked.
I've known some people to just remove the strainer and many problems go away.

I personally would be inclined to replace the strainer and ensure all passage ways are clear. Replacing the gaskets is also good and I would be inclined to replace the diaphram as well, too.

Kind Regards
Al Bunzel


----------

